# unable to weed



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Hello
Vinyl Virgin here. 
I just got a 19"x5yd roll of yellow spectracut II from imprintables.
I have tried every force from 30-90 grams and I can't get it to weed. !
I am cutting on the dull side. I can see the outline of the cuts and the cuts do not go all the way through. Blade is new. 
I did cut one at 130grams by accident. But it cut all the way through and still could not weed .

Not sure what else to try or do.
any insight appreciated.

Mark


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

You might need to adjust the projection of the blade itself. Sounds to me like it is not out far enough to penetratethe vinyl.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

Is it the actual vinyl you are having a hard time getting ahold of? It can be difficult to get it started, but once you get a corner up, it should weed good. You have to grab it or pick it pretty hard to get the vinyl up and started.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Here are two pics of the cuts. It would appear that they should weed.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Yup them should definitely weed out. What exactly is the problem? It is not cutting it? By the looks of the pics it is cutting it fine.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 15, 2006)

As Robin said, it can be a bear to get started. I usually use a pair of tweezers and "scratch" up a corner to get started. It's not like sign vinyl at all. The backing sheet REALLY sticks to the vinyl. 

Do you have any problems trying to separate a piece of un-cut material? Cut out a square with a pair of scissors and just try to pull the vinyl off the backing sheet. That should give you an idea on how it weeds.

...Mat


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

freebird1963 said:


> Here are two pics of the cuts. It would appear that they should weed.


Try to cut a small slit in the corner of your vinyl then pull like your tearing the corner usually that will give it air and you can pull apart, that way you'll know if the vinyl can be seperated from the backing, if so it may be the cutting thats the problem.Hope you solve it soon.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

With my cutter I can make a test cut. I hope you don't think that the machine does the weeding for you. Those cuts look ok to me. You take it off the cutter and weed yourself. Lou


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Hello
wtf ?? It don't weed itself. ?! what is up with this caveman technology ?!
ROLFLMAO. Yea I know that. I use to do roadway signs and spent many days weeding that stuff. Just this stuff is alot tougher to weed.
Guess I am going to have to get a picker or something like that.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Mark I really think t-shirt vinyl is ALOT easier to weed then sign vinyl. Once you get a corner lifted up you can rip and tear right through it if cut properly.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

Depending on what Im weeding will determine what tool I'll use. Spectra Cut in fine detailing stuff I always use one of those dental picky things. Thermoflex I use tweezers(really pointy ones)


----------



## TMPRO (Feb 28, 2007)

Freebird, 

Uh... Stupid question but are you sure your cutting the right side? 

In those photos it looks to me like you are trying to cut the backing not the vinyl.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

TMPRO said:


> Freebird,
> 
> Uh... Stupid question but are you sure your cutting the right side?
> 
> In those photos it looks to me like you are trying to cut the backing not the vinyl.


Thats always a possibility with me. Pretty sure doing it right but cutting the dull side. Other side is really shiny. Is that right ?
Thanks
Mark


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

shiny side is the backing. I use an exacto blade for weeding everything.


----------



## CoolTech (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm with Motoskin... Exacto... and I do it under a movable desk lamp so I can get a better view


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

CoolTech said:


> ... and I do it under a movable desk lamp so I can get a better view


 
I thought I was just going blind! Glad to see I'm not alone on this one.


----------



## CoolTech (Feb 3, 2007)

tcrowder said:


> I thought I was just going blind! Glad to see I'm not alone on this one.


I AM going blind! I used to be able to read the SKU #'s off products from the 3rd tier overhead at Home Depot... Now I can't even see the 3rd tier... lol


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

I use a sharp pick for everything. Once you get it under the vinyl, you can peel it off pretty easily.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

That's what I use a pick tool. It's actually a needle in a dowl rod. Works perfectly for weeding vinyl, especially t-shirt vinyl.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I use my wifes old dental tools. I can weed and clean my teeth at the same time.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

My wife is a dental hygienist, so she likes using her tools too. I guess she could be considered a professional weedist.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I purchased a tool at the local Honny Lobby tht works great for weeding. It looks like a ball point pen and you push a button and out pops a needle perfect for weeding.I keep it in my pocket right next to my pen. Best of luck. .... JB


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

COEDS said:


> I purchased a tool at the local Honny Lobby tht works great for weeding.


Yeah, I love to round up my family on the weekend and trek down to the ole Honny Lobby.


----------



## fruitjars (Mar 18, 2007)

My husband likes to use tweezers to weed but I prefer a dental pick.


----------

